# my fun little collection :)



## charlessam (Sep 3, 2008)

Along with my current cam


----------



## usayit (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice...

For some reason I was thinking a long the lines of a collection of 
Pentax 110 auto
Minox,
spy cameras,
etc.

you know.. "little" as in size.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Nikons and Hassy + 50 Distagon. Worth keeping but also shooting with.


----------



## charlessam (Sep 4, 2008)

usayit said:


> Nice...
> 
> For some reason I was thinking a long the lines of a collection of
> Pentax 110 auto
> ...



haha yea I realized that a little later too but I couldn't change that I don't think


----------

